# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  SUPERFOODS, SUPERONZIN? Krijg antwoord in een nieuw, medisch tv-programma!

## tvprogramma

Superfoods, wat is nou de zin en onzin ervan? En wat zegt de specialist ervan?

Je krijgt de unieke mogelijkheid om deze vraag rechtstreeks te stellen aan een diëtist/specialist tijdens de tv-opnamen op zaterdag 4 oktober 2014.

Het betreft een niet-commercieel programma waarin een team van artsen en deskundigen die dag klaar zit om allerlei gezondheids- en medische vragen te beantwoorden. Van huisarts tot specialist, van diëtist tot verslavingsdeskundige. Mocht er aanleiding zijn, dan kan er direct vervolgonderzoek plaats vinden. Iedere vraag is welkom, op elke vraag krijg je antwoord!

Interesse? Meld je vraag en NAW-gegevens aan bij [email protected]

----------

